# Cleaned an old Federal Testmaster DTI and an Alina DTI



## Olin (Jul 4, 2013)

All
I took apart and cleaned an old Federal Testmaster DTI and a Alina DTI. Both 0.0001 reading. Both just a little sticky. Used 91% Isopropyl alcohol. Both Pawn Shop finds, probably paid pennies on the dollar. Both work nice and slick now. 

Long Island Indicator doesn't think too much of the Federal, they seemed to think more highly of the Alina. The Federal will not get much use, it's more for the fascination than anything. Still, I don't keep around tools that don't work, old tools that work, that's great, don't work, find someone who thinks it's an antique.  

I get a little sad if I stop at an Antique place and they have good old tools, but at a ridiculous price, Starrett stuff is particularly bad for this.

All the Best.

Olin


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 4, 2013)

Olin,
You have got me inspired, i have a lufkin 199A that's a little sticky. 
She is in otherwise pretty good condition for her age.
i got it soaking in the rubbing alcohol right now!
thanks for the tip!


----------



## Olin (Jul 5, 2013)

Ulma Doctor.

I've always disassembled Indicators, both DI and DTI.  I use as little Alcohol or Acetone as I can, so that there isn't problems with excess fluid attracting dirt. I use a cotton swab and make sure not to leave the slightest amount of fuzz in the instrument.  

Almost all of the various Indicators I've repaired have small amounts of dirt in various places. I've always had the attitude, well somebody made the thing, there must be a way to work on it. Alas, in these days of electronics, that's no longer true.  No doubt there are others here who have at least cleaned their own equipment. There may be more folks along shortly who have far more experience. 

All the Best

Olin


----------

